# How do I promote Sponsor?



## AnthonyPiccari (Feb 8, 2012)

Do i put their link under visitor notification? If so hows it work?


----------



## Arnold (Feb 8, 2012)

*Welcome to our bodybuilding & fitness community*

*AnthonyPiccari* welcome to IM! 

*FYI* - this forum is for new member introductions, please post specific questions in the appropriate forums, thanks! 

*Forums:*

Weight Training
Supplements
Diet & Nutrition
Anabolic Zone
General Health

*Please join our Free newsletter: *Sign-up Here!

*Check out all of the benefits of becoming an* Elite Member

*Like Us On FB:*




*Note: This is an automated message.*


----------



## Pittsburgh63 (Feb 8, 2012)

Welcome to IM... you'll have to upgrade your account to an Elite membership in order to fly banners in your sig.


----------



## Dath (Feb 8, 2012)

Welcome to IRONMAG !

Pittsburgh's got ya covered


----------



## swollen (Feb 8, 2012)

Welcome to the forum!


----------



## AnthonyPiccari (Feb 8, 2012)

*Thanx Guys!!!*

Thanx for all the warm welcomes, hands down best forum on the web for bodybuilding info! Gotta upgrade to Elite i guess


----------



## Miss Springsteen (Feb 8, 2012)

Welcome!


----------



## returnofthdragon (Feb 8, 2012)

Welcome to IM!


----------



## MaxSeg (Feb 8, 2012)

Welcome to IM!


----------



## charley (Feb 8, 2012)

welcome to IM....


----------



## GreenOx (Feb 8, 2012)

Welcome


----------



## IWANTORAL(S) (Feb 8, 2012)

welcome bro..good to have u... mad info on this site just use that search button .. if u have specific questions im sure u can find where to post it and if not u can pm me ..


----------



## shortnwide (Feb 9, 2012)

Welcome aboard.


----------



## brazey (Feb 9, 2012)

Welcome. Also if you haven't already go to the sponsor forum and post a comment for the sponsor you wish to promote. Specific comments will help others on the board.


----------



## 69grunt (Feb 9, 2012)

welcome to IM


----------

